# Guys only: Do you like to hug, hold, or cuddle with your SO?



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

lol At that one No.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I want to say yes if I had a SO, but I'm not sure if I would feel comfortable with PDA. I hug my friends and other acquaintances when I meet them anywhere. It's also common to kiss females in the cheek but some don't like doing it and with strangers it can be awkward. I like giving hugs and I usually try to give them very purposefully to convey a message of strong affection but this is restricted to family members I care about, close friends or people I haven't seen in a very long time and I'm pleased with seeing them (specially if I want them to be my close friends or if I'm attracted to them). Only one close friend demands more physical affection. She's very sensual, she likes to be touched and to touch others and she often just goes and takes it, so it can make people feel uncomfortable, specially if they aren't in that kind of relationship. She grabs my arm and she wants me to hold her hand a lot. I try to make her happy and I can hold it but not for long. I "reject" her by creating distance between us and sometimes by pushing her aside. That's why I think PDA are uncomfortable to me. I wanted to date this guy but I think he was turned off by my lack of confidence or initiative and my low self-esteem, so that's one of the reasons why I struggle and I imagine myself struggling with PDA.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Tezcatlipoca said:


> Political liberals are more likely to enjoy cuddling
> Gay? Conservative? High IQ? Your Facebook 'likes' can reveal traits - Cosmic Log


Read the article, Its Total BS


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Who doesn't like to hug, cuddle etc. with your SO?


----------



## nonstampcollector (Jul 21, 2014)

Completely, when I actually have an SO and when we're not in public.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

ShatteredHeart said:


> Read the article, Its Total BS


It was published in the proceedings of the national academy of sciences.


----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

E/INTJ and I love it. Don't really get the chance to do it much, though. :\


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> It wasn't my thing before her, but she's taught me to like it.


I think I'm learning to appreciate displays of affection more also. :happy:

I'm pleasantly surprised by the poll so far. It's nice to see positive responses!


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Bear987 said:


> You don't have a bed?


I knew this grammatically/trolling comment had to have either come from an ENTP or INFJ. xD


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

YES! In fact, I'm usually the one that asks for or initiates the affection. It's the best thing ever! :kitteh:


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

Well, I don't really like spooning as I always thought that was kind of weird. Otherwise on occasion I do enjoy hugging, holding and cuddling although I'd prefer tickling and some other more playful forms of intimacy.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Antipode said:


> I knew this grammatically/trolling comment had to have either come from an ENTP or INFJ. xD


Grammatical troll or concerned with people's sleeping arrangements; I've heard it both ways. :laughing:


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

if i'm forced to, like... physically, she have to pin me down

long story short, be a takedown black belt and we can cuddle for a short period of time


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

My male SO can attest to his love of cuddles. He taught me how! He's quite skilled. 
He's an INFJ and sometimes loves to just simply... be. He has a pretty low sex drive, but I don't mind that (much)


_I'm not a male - but I had to break your thread rule! Also, I actually had something valid to contribute._


----------

